# Wie ist dieses Wallpaper realisiert worden...



## Gladiator6 (23. April 2005)

Hi

 Ich möchte selber ein Wallpaper realisieren. Ich weiss in welchem Stiel, habe auch schon eine sehr detaillierte Skizze angefertigt. Ich bin zwar nicht mehr PS anfänger, aber auch kein Profi.

 Ich möchte mein Wallpaper im Stiel wie das hier realisieren:

http://www.deviantart.com/view/16333474/

 Vorallem mit den verschiedenen Grautönen.

 Kann mir jemand erklären, mit was für Techniken das realisiert wurde? Gibt es Tutorials dazu?

 Weiter möchte ich etwas realisieren, dass ich mal gesehen habe, aber nicht mehr weiss wo. Es handelt sich um ne Art Rohre, die in einer Art gewickelt sind. Wenn jemand weiss wo ich ein Tutorial dazu finde, ich würde mich freuen.

 PS:

 Falls das hier nicht in dieses Forum passt, bitte verschieben!


----------



## Freakt (23. April 2005)

Schau Dir das hier mal an 
http://www.absolutecross.com/tutorials/photoshop/interfaces/smooth-metal/
ist nicht genau das gleiche, ich habe mal ein anderes gesehen das Deinem Besispiel viel näher kam aber ich finde es nicht mehr.
Die Schritte aus den Tutorials auf der Seite lassen sich aber recht einfach auf Dein Projekt überschreiben.
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen

Gruss Tom


----------



## Gladiator6 (23. April 2005)

Vielen Dank erstmal.

 Ich kann hier vielleicht noch meine Skizze posten:

http://home.tiscalinet.ch/fubi.stucker/scb_wallpaper_skizze1.jpg


----------



## Gladiator6 (23. April 2005)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie hier: http://ic1.deviantart.com/fs6/i/2005/082/5/8/WingZ_Evolve_by_Homeryulo.jpg

  das Objekt in dunkelrot realisiert worden ist?

  Ich schaff das nur in sonem hellen rot das mir net so gefältt.


----------



## ShadowMan (23. April 2005)

Wieso färbst du das rot dann nicht einfach ein? Kann doch normal nicht so schwer sein oder?! *gg*

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Gladiator6 (23. April 2005)

Das ich es rot färben muss weiss ich, jedoch bringe ich den Farbverlauf nicht so hin, dass es so ausschaut wie auf dem verlinkten Wallpaper!


----------



## tittli (24. April 2005)

[offtopic]
scheiss scb ;-) 
meister, schwizer meister...  

sorry musste sein.
gruss
[/offtopic]


----------



## Gladiator6 (24. April 2005)

Ich habe dir sonst ein cooles Wallpaper, scheiss Davos ;-]

http://home.tiscalinet.ch/fubi.stucker/scheissHCD.jpg

 Ne aber back to Topic, gib mir besser n Tipp wie man das realisieren könnte!

 Gibt es n schlaues Buch wie man Interfaces kreiert?


----------



## PH6DAB (16. Mai 2005)

Hi 
is eigentlich nicht so schwer, die Outline wird in einem Grafikprogramm erstellt ( Illustrator oder Freehand) und dann nach Photoshop importier.( Tracing-Image)

Anschließend erstellst Du die Alpha Masken, jeweils eine für jeden Verlauf und Objeckt und speicherst sie unter Auswahl speichern als einen Alphakanal ab.

Danach musst du nur noch die einzelnen Masken in den jeweiligen Ebenen öffnen und Kolorieren oder Verlaufe vergeben.

Mit ein wenig Übung sieht’s dann so aus wie der Wellpaper.

Viel Spass


----------



## Nicolas_O (22. Mai 2005)

Hey schau mal hier, 

http://www.thewebmachine.com/

unter Photoshop / 2 Layered Type

das Tutorial sollte dir doch helfen könen oder?

Gruß Nic


----------



## Nicolas_O (22. Mai 2005)

Wenn du auch noch ein Tutorial zu Rohren suchst, dann schau hier. 

http://www.666-hellish.com

Nic


----------



## Gladiator6 (22. Mai 2005)

Vielen Dank

 Die Pages sehen nicht schlecht aus.

 " 2 Layered Type" habe ich aber nicht gefunden!


----------



## holzoepfael (22. Mai 2005)

Doch schau nochmals genau nach. Das Tut gibts tatsächlich dort...
Ich weiss ist ein bisschen Mühsam, aber Direktlinks werden dort nicht akzeptiert...

Mfg holzoepfael


----------

